# buddy belt harness



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I really would like to buy one but was wondering If I can leave it on all day since I take him out like 7-8 times a day to potty train him. If I try to put on the buddy belt everytime before we go out he might just pee on the floor by than :blink: I noticed that the collar makes him cough or gag when he runs too fast . I don't know what to do......


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not sure I would leave it on all day, but I'm also a firm believer that at home doggies should be in their nude 

However, the BB is so fast to put on. Under 30 seconds I would say. 

If you are going to leave it on all day, I would suggest getting the softest leather you can find at the store. Some of the colored buddy belts are a bit rougher I find. While the natural leather colors are softer. 

Let me know if you decide to get it. Ill let you know what stores carry a wide variety! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Canadian invasion!

I agree that it really is easy to put on and you'll get even faster over time.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Aarianne said:


> Canadian invasion!
> 
> I agree that it really is easy to put on and you'll get even faster over time.



LOL it's rare to have 3 canadians on 1 thread :HistericalSmiley:. I will buy it and try to be quick at it!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We have the Scrappy Pet harness (Similar to Buddy Belt).....

I'd say as long as you are home it can stay on. Just know you may need to do some extra combing in that area.

It's a comfy harness (at least SP one is) I leave Grace in her's when we are at my sister's... sometimes for 5-6 hours. She does fine.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> We have the Scrappy Pet harness (Similar to Buddy Belt).....
> 
> I'd say as long as you are home it can stay on. Just know you may need to do some extra combing in that area.
> 
> It's a comfy harness (at least SP one is) I leave Grace in her's when we are at my sister's... sometimes for 5-6 hours. She does fine.



I just checked the scrappy pet ones also, they look awesome! I don't mind the extra combing and 5-6 hours sounds good!!!


----------

